# Ways to reload  charcoal during smoke?



## backyardsmokin (Jun 11, 2012)

I have re-fired my smoker up for the season. Yes I know I am late, but the addition of a little one makes finding time to smoke hard. 

When I need to tend the grill I just generally use a big metal scooper to put more charcoals in, whereas my wife finds this method too dirty.  Any suggestions on how I can make this easier for my wife to do?

One friend said the he just uses paper lunch bags filled with charcoal, so he can just throw in the lunch bag and all in there.  Thoughts on this method?

I ask as we will be doing an overnight brisket for Father's Day.  I will be tending the smoker during the overnight and I am hoping that my wife will watch it for a bit while I get a quick nap in during the day so any info would be helpful.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 11, 2012)

BackyardSmokin said:


> I have re-fired my smoker up for the season. Yes I know I am late, but the addition of a little one makes finding time to smoke hard.
> 
> When I need to tend the grill I just generally use a big metal scooper to put more charcoals in, whereas my wife finds this method too dirty.  Any suggestions on how I can make this easier for my wife to do?
> 
> ...


Try cooking at a higher temp. You can start early morning and be done by in the afternoon, this eliminates the wife's involvement  and the need for sleep(although I often catnap in the afternoon).

The paper bag idea sounds like a good idea BTW.

IMHO BBQ season never ends-


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 11, 2012)

18" stainless steel tongs...I use them with every charcoal cooker I own to handle hot coals...you can only a grab a couple at a time, but you don't disturb the coal-bed and kick up ashes all over your dinner, which is my 2nd highest priority when adding charcoal (next to not getting burnt, of course, hence the long handles). With a paper bag loaded with cold briqs tossed onto the coal-bed, you have to burn the bag before the briqs take off, producing a nasty smelling/tasting smoke.

Eric


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 12, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> With a paper bag loaded with cold briqs tossed onto the coal-bed, you have to burn the bag before the briqs take off, producing a nasty smelling/tasting smoke.
> 
> Eric


If paper were made of plastic or styrofoam I might agree with this, but since paper is made from trees, I can't. A small bag similar the paper sack I used to take my school lunch in will create minimal if any smoke. Even wrapping the coals in a sheet of newsprint would probably work, the ink is made from vegetable dyes these days, not coal or petroleum distillates.

If you spray the bag with PAM or something like it the bag will likely catch fire more quickly. JM2C


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 12, 2012)

BackyardSmokin, not trying to derail this thread...

cliffcarter, maybe I'm looking at the cleaner method for fueling a smoker by minimizing the use of anything that doesn't need to be there. Yes, paper is mainly cellulose, processed from certain tree species containing the higher amounts of cellulose, though not from hardwood species. Paper is a heavily processed substance and contains chemical elements, in varying concentrations and types, depending on the actual paper and it's intended purpose during milling/processing. Printing papers have additional additives for brightening of the print as well as water resistance, and may also contain chemical additives to reduce "ghosting" of images during printing with roller-feed applications such as a printing press. Although the bulk of these chemicals may only be found in trace quantities, some may be found in higher concentrations.

Any treatments used with the paper will be carried into the smoke chamber and onto the food, if this is used to add fuel during cooking. The addition of cooking oils will likely produce a heavy smoke. Paper placed on a slow burning, possibly flame-less fire, will smolder before it burns, producing a heavy smoke, and though it may be short-lived, can create a bad taste, however faint it may be. It's not beneficial hardwood smoke here, it's something completely different.

It's a personal preference whether you want to add this to your smoker or not...I choose not to. There is a reason why burning paper smells so nasty...

To support my statement:

http://www.paperonweb.com/A1010.htm

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Does_paper_have_chemicals_in_it

http://www.paperonweb.com/chemical.htm
What does paper produce when burned?

The possible formation of ammonia, and subsequent exposure of foods in the smoker/cooker, even though humans are routinely exposed to low levels from water, food, air, and soil, could be cause for concern. The additional possible contaminants may be negligible...ammonia is discussed here:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_happens_to_paper_when_it_burns

http://www.health.ny.gov/environmental/emergency/chemical_terrorism/ammonia_tech.htm

http://www.npi.gov.au/substances/ammonia/health.html
Why do we like to burn charcoal briquettes or lump hardwood charcoal? Because it provides a relatively clean burning source of heat, as the impurities which could cause adverse taste, odors or negative health effects have been removed during the charring process, hence why using match-light briquettes or lighter fluid to start a fire instead of using a charcoal chimney is not recommended by those who know what the implications can mean in regards to the taste of their food:

http://www.madehow.com/Volume-4/Charcoal-Briquette.html

http://www.wisegeek.com/how-is-charcoal-made.htm

Again, it's a personal choice as to how clean you want your cooking chamber gases to be. We like smoke from hardwoods, as we know it adds to the preservation and flavor of meats, as well as the flavor of nuts, cheese, vegetables and many other foods. We use smoking as a beneficial form of cooking, as has been done for hundreds of years. Is it a serious health threat to toss in some paper during refueling? No.

Is minimizing the use of something that could potentially cause adverse effects on the taste and aroma of your food a wise choice? I feel that would depend on your desire to use proven methods based on actual results. If you feel there would be no adverse effects on your finished product or health by adding possible contaminants to your cooking chamber gases, then you may choose to do some trials on the subject and find out, first hand. But, why go through all that trouble when you can use the knowledge of others who already have gone there? It all keeps pointing back to the taste and aroma of your finished product. The introduction of chemical contaminants during the processes of food handling or smoking/cooking can easily effect the finished product, not to mention any possible health hazards.

Food for thought...

Eric


----------



## gofish (Jun 12, 2012)

It sounds like you are talking about dumping a lot of unlit briquettes on a hot fire.  I would try to avoid that as much as possible.  I would recommend using a charcoal chimney starter to get a load going and then pouring that on the bed of coals that have been burning in the SFB.  This would eliminate big heat fluctuations and cut down on unneeded white smoke.  Think about how much heavy white smoke comes billowing out when you start your initial load of briquettes or lump for that matter.  You would not want your food in the chamber when this is going on.  If your wife was worried about dealing with unlit coals to begin with, this may add another concern for her.  I don't have scientific footnotes or anything like that, I just know white smoke is not desireable ... paper bag or not. Adding more coals on a long cook is just part of the 'fun' of having a charcoal smoker.


----------



## pvillecomp (Jun 16, 2012)

I recently started adding lit chimneys as well and found that my temps have been much more stable.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 16, 2012)

GoFish said:


> It sounds like you are talking about dumping a lot of unlit briquettes on a hot fire.  I would try to avoid that as much as possible.  I would recommend using a charcoal chimney starter to get a load going and then pouring that on the bed of coals that have been burning in the SFB.  This would eliminate big heat fluctuations and cut down on unneeded white smoke.  Think about how much heavy white smoke comes billowing out when you start your initial load of briquettes or lump for that matter.  You would not want your food in the chamber when this is going on.  If your wife was worried about dealing with unlit coals to begin with, this may add another concern for her.  I don't have scientific footnotes or anything like that, I just know white smoke is not desireable ... paper bag or not. Adding more coals on a long cook is just part of the 'fun' of having a charcoal smoker.


Well said...


----------



## rhinton82 (Jun 17, 2012)

Minion Method.. and u wont have to worry about adding charcoal if u do it right...


----------



## backyardsmokin (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks All,

I lucked out and was able to make a large charcoal basket for my CG SFB and filled it up as much as I could.  This resulted in about a 6 hour smoke using RO lump, so I was able to get some rest with a ear open for my Maverick temp low beeping.  When temp hit 235 (I smoked at 250), I fired up another chimney of charcoal and was able to get another 2 hrs of sleep before having to tend to it again. 

Surprisingly I had an 11 lb and 13 lb briskets finish in 10 hours. This was about 9 hours before dinner was to be served so I wrapped them and threw them into a cooler and they were still hot at dinner time.

Unfortunately, people were starving and the briskets were devoured before I could snap some Q-view.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 20, 2012)

Yup.... firebaskets are a must 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... and as others pointed out if at all possible light a chimney and get it at least half way fully lit before dumping it, you will be much happier with the results.


----------

